# small catfish



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Does anyone know of a small catfish or bottom dweller that can fit in a 10 gallon and will get along with platys, mollys, and a male betta?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

cories are a good choice. but you should get at least 5


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

would that mean i couldnt add any other fish?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

no.of course theres alyaws otos but corys are cuter


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> no.of course theres alyaws otos but corys are cuter


it's not about whats cuter, its about what fits well in the tank. if you want cory cats see if you can find pygmy cories. They stay smaller than other species. Or you could get away with two ottos.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

ottos are cool...use to have some...they are great at keeping the algae down...


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

do they eat algea, cory cats?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Hamm35924 said:


> do they eat algea, cory cats?


no, cories do not eat algae. They are bottoms feeders. They eat sinking pellets, wafers and other foods that fall to the bottom.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Okay, so say i got four or five of those pgymy cory cats, plus i had my betta, pot belly molly, and my platy. what else could i put in there?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO i wouldn't put in anything else.


----------

